# Big Game Backpack From Fieldline



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Big Game Backpack
From Fieldline
www.Fieldline.com 

Fieldline® has come up with an innovative and versatile back pack system with the new Big Game Backpack. There is a large zippered main compartment along with five other pockets on the main pack. The detachable waist pack has one large compartment and two more zippered pockets along with pockets that hold the two water bottles that are included with the system. There is a pocket in the back and an access hole in the main compartment for a hydration bladder if you would like to add one.
The shoulder straps are padded with an adjustable chest strap. The padded waist belt is equipped with Gear-Lock Modular Locking System so you can easily add gear bags to the system. The waist pack unzips from the main pack and can be worn comfortable in the front or back. The main pack can also be worn by itself if you just want a backpack without the waist belt. 
The Big Game Backpack measuring: 23.5in H x 12.5in W x 7in D / 59.69cm H x 31.75cm W x 17.78cm Deep has a life time warranty and is available in Mossy Oak Break-Up Infinity and Realtree AP.
I am looking forward to putting the pack on my back and heading into the woods October first. 


Review written by: Scott Clave Sr.
Fieldstaff for: 
garysbowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

